# Hocking College



## crowdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I see some of you guys have attended Hocking College. My son is interested in attending school there next year to study fish and wild life management. Would you recommend it? Was it easy to find a job in your field? Any suggestions as which field to go into - fish or wildlife? It appears you have to select one.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on the aspect of which career he wants to follow. Natural resource positions are scarce and hard to come by. Just the two year degree won't get him all that far and he'll need to go to WVU or somewhere of the sorts afterwards to get his bachelors IMO. That being said I enjoyed Hocking College... learned a lot but and had a lot of fun. But since I've decided to go back to school for other options.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy went for fish and wildlife management at Hocking. He is a cop now.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Went there for a year(heavy equipment), my buddy graduated with his fish management and aqua culture and is now about to grad for nursing. Another friend did same but went to wvu for Bach and is in Alaska now 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't really like hearing all of these folks going through the fish and wildlife programs but still ending up in something else since I have a son in his second year in that major.  He is attending OSU which if your son has not looked in to it I would suggest he do that. They have a very strong program as well and we felt that OSU opened some opportunity for him to expand on the fish and wildlife study with other areas of study. Given OSU's size they have a broad range of opportunities. I am hopeful that he is able to make this mix work for him.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

I graduated from Hocking in 93 when it was still a technical college. The field work and hands on experience you get at Hocking is great, but as others have said, you almost have to pursue a bachelors to make yourself marketable. In my opinion, you also must be willing to relocate and work seasonal jobs for several years until you get your foot firmly in the door. When I graduated I did not want to pursue jobs out of state. I'm in year 17 at a foundry. Make sure your son knows what he is getting in to. Best of luck!


----------



## crowdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a very promising choice since it is just a two year school. We also looked at Rio Grande. Anybody know anything about Rio Grande? Looks like same professor at both. Rio Grande used to go into Hocking and give you your 4 year degree but they don't do that any more.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Crow Rio Grande is something to look at as well but if I were seriously considering doing it over I would either go to Ohio State or WVU. Make sure he's prepared to go to school for 4 years work another 3-4 if not more seasonal part time positions all over relocating before he has a shot at a full time position and that's not to say it will be somewhere he wants. The natural resource field is super tough right now.

I don't want to scare you either I just want to let you know from my personal experiences.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I graduated from Hocking in 2008 with a degree in fish management. Did quite a few seasonal jobs with odnr. Almost went to WVU for bachelors. A bunch of people I graduated with went to WVU and got a bachelors. Out of I'd say 10 of us only one person has a job in the field. I'm glad I didn't pursue it any farther, got lucky and got a good job in the school system.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Crowdog,
My son looked at Rio for the same field. Went a different route & doing well.

Check your pm's.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

fishing_marshall said:


> I graduated from Hocking in 2008 with a degree in fish management. Did quite a few seasonal jobs with odnr. Almost went to WVU for bachelors. A bunch of people I graduated with went to WVU and got a bachelors. Out of I'd say 10 of us only one person has a job in the field. I'm glad I didn't pursue it any farther, got lucky and got a good job in the school system.


Same deal as class of 1998, great learning experience hands on but to get a job not so good unless you move on and get that bachelors at another univerisity! Pay not so good either in this field but a single person without kids, it would be nice being in outdoors on a full workday!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I went to OSU and got a job in Nat resources as did my buddies. Internships are a must in this field. OU has a good group of outdoors students too. Just keep partying down to 3 nights a week ;-)....heck all the hocking kids end up down at OU to party anyways!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ps go into engineering. No you won't manage a park.....you can OWN one though!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

I went to Hocking College from 2005-2007 and then did the 2+2 program that Hocking has with U. of Rio Grande were I stayed on the hocking campus and completed 2 more years of schooling through Rio by attending night classes. Rio profs would drive up to hold evening classes and some of the Hocking profs would also teach some of the Rio courses. As far as work is concerned, I work in the with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers in NC full time as a park ranger but I worked seasonal positions with the Corps since the summer of 2007. I worked at 4 different lakes and moved twice to finally end up with a full time, permanent job that just started this past July. So, its a crap shot as to whether the field is a good one to get into but I know the people the wanted to make it work have busted their butts and have decent jobs. Most people the end up in the field though, end up doing something that wasn't exactly what they were looking for or planning on. You have to be flexible but it can be done. PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I graduated from Hocking Tech. in 81 from Rec. and Wildlife,Ended up working for the Federal Government as a correctional officer,retired last Dec.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

I go to hocking and I love down here its a great school 
I'm in fish management an aqua culture sciences and I believe u won't find another school like this


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

My brother graduated from Hocking this year and studied Wildlife Management Resources. He sent a resume to a deer ranch in Texas and they called last week and want him to come down there for 6 months next week. They said that they have hired graduates from Hocking in the past, but it is only seasonal.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Hocking Fish and aquaculture, the best mistake I ever made. Loved the school, loved the work, loved the job......Couldn't live off the pay. Its like a really long and expensive summer camp.

You can make it work but you have to be lucky and be willing to move anywhere. I have freinds who went to hocking for fish and are doing very well, but dout thats the norm. I wanted to stay close to home so I worked at OSU doing fish research for six years (11$/hr after 6 years for a job that requires a degree). I
I am no longer in the fish biz I now work a Dupont. I miss it, but I could not support my family. 

I no longer use my degree as my profession, but I will always be a college graduate. I still find value in what i learned at college and the experiences I had there.

The funny thing is- when i worked with fish, i regretted my college choice because I couldn't afford the loan payments or anything else.
But now that I'm out of that field of work and I can afford an extra $180 a month loan payment, I am happy I got to spend 10 years of my life following my "dream".


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

And people wonder why they rarely get help when they see some type of wildlife law violation!!! You can only afford those wages for so long. These graduates need to make a decent living also. 

Good luck and be safe to anyone who has a job in this area. Try to help the people coming up behind you!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Graduated from Hocking Technical College in '87- Recreation and Wildlife. Went on to graduate from OSU in '89- Parks and Recreation. Worked summer jobs at the time for Cleveland Metroparks and Cuyahoga Valley National Recreation Area. Great school! But as many have said hard to get a good full time job in this field after graduating. Will need to pursue Bachelors degree. Been working in the pharmaceutical industry since '90. Good luck.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent, informative thread.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Graduated there in 99 with degree in fish and wildlife management. I am now a mailman in Canton. Worked one summer @ Atwood then got job with USPS. Four year degree is a must. Make sure he gets into clubs at the school and do lots of projects with them. Also be ready to move anywhere in country. 

What one guy said about the pay is for real. Dont go into this field to make money.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to Hocking. Good school if he's serious about his education. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

I've read and re-read this thread. I'm not entirely convinced that this is a field that doesn't pay. Specifically, I am thinking of the aquaculture, aquaponics, shrimp farming, etc that is experiencing new popularity and increasing growth in Kentucky. You might want to take a look at KSU.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Spencer_Blanton said:


> I've read and re-read this thread. I'm not entirely convinced that this is a field that doesn't pay. Specifically, I am thinking of the aquaculture, aquaponics, shrimp farming, etc that is experiencing new popularity and increasing growth in Kentucky. You might want to take a look at KSU.


I am sure there is money to be made. But most jobs in the state jobsdo not pay well. What you talked about seems to be in a private sector which i am sure pays good. My one buddy from College works for Toledo Metro parks as a ranger. now he makes good money but thats a city job


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rec'd my BS degree from WVU in Fish & Wildlife Mgmt with a minor in Forestry... was fortunate to work for the US Fish & Wildlife Service during my college years in Pa & WVA.... Joined the US Peace Corps serving in Colombia, SA building a trout hatchery and numerous farm ponds for Tilapiads. Worked for Davey Tree as a Utility Forester and finally with the City of Akron as a Watershed Ranger.

Dont give up hope. Keep knocking on doors and get in peoples faces. Make contacts. Bug the hell out 'em!


----------

